# Welche Datenbank eignet sich? Pflegeaufwand?



## vladoo (13. Feb 2007)

Hi Leute, ich muss in meinem Praxissemester ein Programm schreiben. Diese Programm greift auf eine Datenbank zu, welche auf einem zentralen Server läuft. D.h. alle User des Programms (Clients) geben im Programm ein paar Parameter ein, dann werden aus der Datenbank einige Werte ausgelesen um damit etwas zu berechnen. 

Jetzt die Frage: Welche Datenbank würdet ihr empfehlen? Sie soll kostenlos sein und Client/Server unterstützen.
                        Habe da an H2 gedacht. Wie ist diese?

                        Und noch viel wichtiger ist die Frage: Kann ein Admin, der keine Ahnung von Programmierung hat diese              
                        Datenbank pflegen? Mir wurde gesagt, dass ab und an einige Werte in der Datenbank geändert weren
                        müssten. Wie hoch ist der Pflegeaufwand der H2 Database? Ist es einfach Eintragungen zu machen oder 
                        zu löschen?

Danke Leute.

Gruß vladoo


----------



## xrax (14. Feb 2007)

H2 hab ich noch nie gehört. Pack MySQL drauf und gut ist's.


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2007)

Apache Derby oder HSQL-DB. Beide sind "pflegeleicht" und kosten nichts. Für die Pflege der Daten kannst du 
ein simples Interface programmieren und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Feb 2007)

Apache Derby aka IBM Cloudscape aka Java DB gilt als lahme Ente im Vergleich zu den anderen in Java geschriebenen RDBMS. HSQLDB hats immerhin geschafft als Untersatz von Open Office Base zu dienen und H2 ist das neueste Baby vom ursprünglichen HSQL-Entwickler und soweit auch "abwärtskompatibel" zu HSQLDB und auch nativ unterstützt in Hibernate. Alle drei sind Open Source und in Java geschrieben.

Ansonsten gibts natürlich 1001 Datenbanken. MySQL (für kommerziellen Einsatz lizenzpflichtig), PostgreSQL, Firebird, SAP DB, und und und

Der "Pflegeaufwand" (also die laufende Pflege) beschränkt sich auf das bei Updates übliche Maß. Die inhaltliche Pflege ist Sache der Anwendung und ein Administrator, der eine Datenbank auch inhaltlich betreuen können soll und nicht nur den reinen Service, schimpft sich Datenbank-Administrator und sollte logischerweise von der Datenbank ebenso Kenne haben wie ein KFZ-Mechaniker Ahnung von Autos haben sollte...

Ansonsten haben die großen Nicht-Java-Datenbanken, vor allem MySQL und PostgreSQL den Vorteil, dass sie nativ beispilsweise durch PHP unterstützt werden und daher gibts gute webgestützte Admin-Tools (phpMyAdmin, phpPgAdmin). Für PostgreSQL wird ferner auch noch ein Open Source Tool für Linux und Windows angeboten, um die DB zu administrieren.

Wenn du unter einer RDBMS, die "Client/Server unterstützen" soll eine verstehst, die du auch in Anwendungen einbauen kannst ohne einen zusätzlichen DB-Server zu betreiben, dann bleiben dir in Java nur die oben genannten Java-Datenbanken. Da gibts auch noch ein paar mehr, die in der Praxis mittlerweile aber nicht mehr so die Rolle spielen (McKoi, ..)


----------



## robertpic71 (14. Feb 2007)

vladoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Datenbank würdet ihr empfehlen? Sie soll kostenlos sein und Client/Server unterstützen.
> Habe da an H2 gedacht. Wie ist diese?



Meine Erfahrungen zu H2:
Ich verwende im Produktivbetrieb eigentlich nur den "embedded" Modus und bin damit recht zufrieden. Meine Anwendungsfälle sind allerdings alle nach dem Muster "viel lesen, wenig Änderungen" gemacht. Außerdem handelt es sich (bei den Updates) nur um kurze Transaktionen. Das ist insofern wichtig, als das H2 bei Updates einen Tablelock macht.

die konkreten Projekte:

Volltextsuche für Legacy-Applikationen (Cobol Mainframe)
110.000 Artikel mit arg gekürzten Artikelbezeichnungen (nur 25 Stellen) + noch ein paar Daten (EAN-Code, Hersteller-Artikelnummer...) werden in eine H2 RAM-Datenbank kopiert, welche 400 Hostanwender mit einer  Volltextsuche bedient (Host/Cobol via Sockets <> Java via Socketserver und Threadpool mit 5 Threads). Im Schnitt sind zwischen 2-3 User aktiv. Nicht ansatzweise irgendwelche Engpässe, alle Zeiten (SQL Like für 110.000 sätze) im 0,0x Sekunden Bereich. 

Onlinekatalog, noch in Arbeit >> hier zum Anschauen <<
Die Datenbank hat ca. 350MB und enthält den Artikelbaum und ca. 20.000 html Seiten. Also bis jetzt (halt nur intern mit max. 7 Usern getestet) kein Grund zum meckern.
Die Volltextsuche habe ich auch hier (provisorisch) mit einer H2-RAM-Datenbank gemacht. Hier kommt für die Datenbank erschwerend hinzu, dass es zwar 75.000 Artikel sind, aber die Suchergebnisse nach Katalogseiten gruppiert und sortiert werden. Auch wenn ich nur 50 Einträge (= Katalogseiten) anzeige, muss die DB doch immer alle 75.000 (Artikel) durcharbeiten. 





			
				vladoo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und noch viel wichtiger ist die Frage: Kann ein Admin, der keine Ahnung von Programmierung hat diese
> Datenbank pflegen? Mir wurde gesagt, dass ab und an einige Werte in der Datenbank geändert weren
> müssten. Wie hoch ist der Pflegeaufwand der H2 Database? Ist es einfach Eintragungen zu machen oder
> zu löschen?



Die H2-Datenbank bringt auch eine Web-Wartung mit. Über diese können Sätze auch geändert, gelöscht und angelegt werden. Die Wartung kann allerdings nicht mit Tools ala pgAdmin III (für PostgreSQL) mithalten, es gibt z.B. keine menügesteuerte Filterfunktion, wenn man einen Satz aus vielen finden will.

Allerdings gibt es im Serverbetrieb ohnehin die Möglichkeit mit allgemeinen Datenbanktools (z.B. auch OpenOffice 2.x) die Datenbank zu bearbeiten. In Sachen Wartung (Backup über Menü usw.) haben MySQL, PostgreSQL & Co. sicher die von bereits von AlArenal beschriebenen Vorteile. Dafür installiert sich H2 mit der Applikation einfach mit und man tut sich leichter, auch aus der Applikation heraus eine Sicherung anzuwerfen.


----------

